# Sont déplacées



## Voce

Buongiorno a tutti.

In un articolo sulle conseguenze dell'accordo di pace fra Etiopia e Eritrea sulla politica migratoria svizzera nei confronti degli eritrei, c'è questa espressione, *"sont déplacées"*, del cui significato non riesco a venire a capo in modo soddisfacente alla luce del contesto.

Riporto il paragrafo originale in cui è inserita:

"Un traité de paix avec l’Éthiopie n’entraîne pas forcément une détente dans la politique intérieure et n’améliore pas non plus la situation des droits humains en Érythrée. Les exigences d’un accord de réadmission avec l’Érythrée *sont aussi déplacées* après la paix conclue officiellement entre l’Érythrée et l’Éthiopie".

E questa è la mia traduzione provvisoria:

"Un trattato di pace con l’Etiopia non comporta necessariamente una distensione in politica interna e non migliora nemmeno la situazione dei diritti umani in Eritrea. Anche le esigenze di un accordo di riammissione con l’Eritrea *sono fuori luogo* dopo la pace conclusa ufficialmente tra l’Eritrea e l’Etiopia".

Farò tesoro di ogni suggerimento volto a fare chiarezza al riguardo.

Grazie.


----------



## aefrizzo

Non trovo di meglio.
1) Se il trattato di pace è già in vigore: l'indispensabile accordo sulla riammissione* è stato rinviato *a dopo la pace.
2) Se l'articolo ipotizza gli effetti di un trattato ancora "in fieri": l'indispensabile accordo *può essere posposto*  a dopo la pace.
Ciao

PS. Immagino che un trattato di pace sia un elenco di argomenti ordinati in successione per importanza e urgenza. Il punto X (riammissione) è strettamente condizionato da quello della pace quindi, nell'elenco, viene materialmente spostato (déplacé) dalla posizione iniziale (che ignoriamo) ad una posizione successiva a quello della pace.


----------



## Voce

Grazie, Aefrizzo.


----------



## MrMagou

Voce said:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> In un articolo sulle conseguenze dell'accordo di pace fra Etiopia e Eritrea sulla politica migratoria svizzera nei confronti degli eritrei, c'è questa espressione, *"sont déplacées"*, del cui significato non riesco a venire a capo in modo soddisfacente alla luce del contesto.
> 
> Riporto il paragrafo originale in cui è inserita:
> 
> "Un traité de paix avec l’Éthiopie n’entraîne pas forcément une détente dans la politique intérieure et n’améliore pas non plus la situation des droits humains en Érythrée. Les exigences d’un accord de réadmission avec l’Érythrée *sont aussi déplacées* après la paix conclue officiellement entre l’Érythrée et l’Éthiopie".
> 
> E questa è la mia traduzione provvisoria:
> 
> "Un trattato di pace con l’Etiopia non comporta necessariamente una distensione in politica interna e non migliora nemmeno la situazione dei diritti umani in Eritrea. Anche le esigenze di un accordo di riammissione con l’Eritrea *sono fuori luogo* dopo la pace conclusa ufficialmente tra l’Eritrea e l’Etiopia".
> 
> Farò tesoro di ogni suggerimento volto a fare chiarezza al riguardo.
> 
> Grazie.



Je pense qu'il s'agit d'une situation inconvenante étant donnée les circonstances. Les conditions qui permettraient de conclure un accord de réadmission avec l’Érythrée sont insatisfaisantes, car le contexte politico-économique et les droits de l’homme en Érythrée demeurent encore problématiques. On pourrait, selon moi, lire la phrase de la façon suivante :

"Un traité de paix avec l’Éthiopie n’entraîne pas forcément une détente dans la politique intérieure et n’améliore pas non plus la situation des droits humains en Érythrée. Les exigences d’un accord de réadmission avec l’Érythrée *sont également inappropriées *après la paix conclue officiellement entre l’Érythrée et l’Éthiopie".

Voici ma proposition : "Un trattato di pace con l’Etiopia non comporta necessariamente una distensione in politica interna e non migliora nemmeno la situazione dei diritti umani in Eritrea. Anche le esigenze di un accordo di riammissione con l’Eritrea *sono inopportune *dopo la pace conclusa ufficialmente tra l’Eritrea e l’Etiopia".


----------



## Voce

MrMagou said:


> Je pense qu'il s'agit d'une situation inconvenante étant donnée les circonstances. Les conditions qui permettraient de conclure un accord de réadmission avec l’Érythrée sont insatisfaisantes, car le contexte politico-économique et les droits de l’homme en Érythrée demeurent encore problématiques. On pourrait, selon moi, lire la phrase de la façon suivante :
> 
> "Un traité de paix avec l’Éthiopie n’entraîne pas forcément une détente dans la politique intérieure et n’améliore pas non plus la situation des droits humains en Érythrée. Les exigences d’un accord de réadmission avec l’Érythrée *sont également inappropriées *après la paix conclue officiellement entre l’Érythrée et l’Éthiopie".
> 
> Voici ma proposition : "Un trattato di pace con l’Etiopia non comporta necessariamente una distensione in politica interna e non migliora nemmeno la situazione dei diritti umani in Eritrea. Anche le esigenze di un accordo di riammissione con l’Eritrea *sono inopportune *dopo la pace conclusa ufficialmente tra l’Eritrea e l’Etiopia".



Grazie MrMagou.
Credo sia proprio questa l'interpretazione più azzeccata ed è quella che, usando parole leggermente diverse, ho finito per adottare.
Grazie!


----------



## MrMagou

Voce said:


> Grazie MrMagou.
> Credo sia proprio questa l'interpretazione più azzeccata ed è quella che, usando parole leggermente diverse, ho finito per adottare.
> Grazie!


Prego!


----------

